# Geriatric Dogs



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My old guy (now 11) is starting to show signs of wear and tear - starting to loose rear leg muscle and build up muscle on front - I know he probably has some level of spondylosis but does not seem to have the knuckling of myelopathy - but I have frequently seen them as they get old muscle up on the front end and use the back end less and less.

We are upping the glucosamine per the vet and going to start uphill walking (we both need it!) any other good suggestions. I don't have a good place to swim him and really don't have the time to do that or water treadmill - not with my other dysplastic dog and working with my cadaver dog...........


Oh this guy (showlines x) has had allergy problems all his life, perianal fistulas, etc. so I figure 11 is a bit premature - my last GSD was 13 before he started losing muscle on the back..........


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you have access to a regular treadmill? Treadmills will help lengthen their stride so they don't get stuck in the little old man/lady hip flexor walk. An inclined treadmill helps the back legs and if you can find one that will go on a decline, it helps the shoulders. Or you can walk up and down hills like you were thinking. You could try some light walking cavaletti work so he has to work a little harder to pick up the feet.


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like you doing the right things. I was in that situtation a few years ago. Concider adding Fish oil if you don't give it now. It will help the joints too. I agree light exercise daily along with love & atttention. Of course keep him lean. I also think plain yogurt a few times a week helps the older dog G.I. track too.

My giy was 11 with bad hips & cancer. He still had his mind and was happy. I brought in a female puppy when 11 1/2. At 1st he just ignored her, but she wouldn't have it. I think she really filled his last year with happiness. I had thought about waiting until he was gone before bringing in the puppy. Now, I very glad they had time together.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Nancy,
Spondylosis sucks, my oldest has it and the vet said there's really nothing to be done. I took him to a holistic vet for a 2nd opinion and he looked at the xrays and said to not stop excersizing him but there was nothing he could do either due to the severity. I have him on previcoxx and it's making a substancial difference in his quality of life and the side effects are supposed to be less than other nsaids. We actually gently worked him 2 wks ago and he looked like he was smiling at the end ! (about 30 seconds of work, lol) Very sad disease, more so it seems for a dog that has a lot of heart. He's pretty much the guarder of the cat now i guess,

AL


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies - I would like to get a treadmill - I could use it too - we can't figure out where to put it since we moved my parents into our "empty nest" house from which I telecommute [we have NO room! and my husband has the garage filled with his home based business - and my office takes the spare bedroom (but we have 3 desks and computers in there] - but I think we have to figure something out - - - we would ALL benefit from one.

Until then the hills and I had not thought of setting up a cavelletti

I am glad you reminded me about the yogurt. I am going to pick up some bene-bac at the farm store - he has some pyoderma too that needs to be cleared up so a long course of mild antibiotics so keeping the gut flora going is needed - from here on out I will probably keep him on a bacterial additive.


----------

